# it has come to a separation wanted by my wife



## kevin0216 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone,

This is an update from http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...on/44143-need-help-bad-please.html#post684859

My wife decided the day before mothers day that she needed a "break" after i confronted her about going out 5 days a week and not coming home. Leaving just me and my daughter by ourselves, then in the morning she would show up right before i had to leave for work. The night of mothers day she went out and texts me at midnight saying she wants to separate/divorce. I did not see this text until the next morning and was extremely hurt by this. The next day she tells me she is with the same guy she was with last fall which really took me over the edge. i do not like this guy as i've known him for awhile and thought he was my friend which i talked about in my first post. my wife is now living with him while me and my daughter are at my apartment. i cannot afford my apartment by myself so i am going to move back in with my parents to save money with my daughter. my wife is out of work right now on temp disability for migraines so for now i am letting her watch my daughter at my apartment and see how it goes. i do not want to keep my daughter away from her mother even though i cant stand the thought of my "ex". She of course does not want me to move because it would make life harder for her by not being able to just come to my house and see my daughter and she wants everything to go her way and easy as possible for HER. she also does not want to bother packing up her things as well. We are more than likely go to have joint custody even though my first thoughts are to take her to take and battle for full custody. Her parents also know whats going on and are being extremely helpful to me since we have a great relationship and they want the best for their grand daughter. my parents of course are not happy at all with my ex. I am 23 and my wife is 23 just so everyone is aware. sorry for any grammar problems.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Kevin,

Sorry you find yourself here.

Your wife has not been a wife for some time now. Move forward with dissolving this marriage as soon as possible.

Only concern yourself with packing yours and your daughter's items in the apartment. The only downside would be that the renatl company may charge you if you leave things behind that have to be thrown out. Why can't your wife's boyfriend come and get her crap?

If you haven't done so yet, see a lawyer to find out what your rights are and if you could possibly get full custody of your daughter. 

However, since you've mentioned that finances are tight, please know that if the two of you get into a legal battle over the divorce/custody, the costs for legal fees with add up very quickly and will be steep

Best of luck to you!


----------

